# Nussan Murano 2018 Backup Camera



## Smoke7 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hello.
I just purchased used Nissan Murano 2018SV and the back up camera on the car is not the greatest camera on the market. I have my old Backup camera with night LED lights I want to replace with. Is anyone know/has a wiring diagram to share with me. The connector I have in my car has only 4 wires to connect to. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you


----------



## Smoke7 (Dec 12, 2019)

Here is the picture and hand drawing diagram I have in my car. Is this a 5.6V camera?


----------



## Smoke7 (Dec 12, 2019)

Smoke7 said:


> Here is the picture and hand drawing diagram I have in my car. Is this a 5.6V camera?
> View attachment 6160
> View attachment 6161


Never mind, I figured it out. If you have a 5V manufacturer installed backup camera and trying to Install a 12V backup camera just attached your camera to the 12V (+) reverse light wire and (–) ground anywhere closed to the camera, then use white (+) and black (-) from the harness to plug the video cable to your 12V camera(see hand drawing picture). Only the white(+) and black(-) are used, all others are not used on the factory harness.


----------

